# demarrage par mac-boot



## HRParis (1 Février 2006)

Bonjour,

à chaque demarrage de mon iBook G4 (1GHz, 640 Mo, de fin 2003) un écran gris de "Open Firmware" s'affiche qui me demande : "to continue booting, type mac-boot and press return". Si je le fait, le démarrage de mon iBook continue. Cependant, à la longue c'est un peu ennuyeux de retaper cette commande.
Que dois je faire pour que le iBook démarre "normalement" de nouveau?
Sur le site d'Apple, on me conseile de réinitialiser la PRAM (ce que j'ai fait), de réinitialiser les réglages de Open Firmware par "reset-nvram" et "reset-all" (ce que j'ai fait aussi) ou de réinitialiser l'unité de gestion d'énergie (c'est fait aussi).
Malgré tout cela, toujours mon écran gris avec la demande : "to continue booting ..."    

Qui a une idée de ce qui se passe dans mon iBook?

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## Zeusviper (2 Février 2006)

essaie de démarrer volontairement sur open firmware en maintenant pomme option O et F au démarrage.
et quadn tu es sur la page, tape les commandes suivantes : 
reset-nvram
set-defaults
reset-all

puis mac-boot (si il ne le fait pas tt seul)

si ca ne marche tjrs pas au redémarrage suivant, essaie de taper dans l'open firmware
setenv auto-boot? false
setenv auto-boot? true

puis mac-boot

si ca ne marche toujours pas, ben.... désolé!  

++


----------



## HRParis (3 Février 2006)

Zeusviper a dit:
			
		

> si ca ne marche tjrs pas au redémarrage suivant, essaie de taper dans l'open firmware
> setenv auto-boot? false
> setenv auto-boot? true
> 
> ...




Bonjour,

cette solution a parfaitement marché  

Merci beaucoup !!!

HR


----------

